# HanseNet



## Anonymous (11 März 2002)

Wie geht man in solchen Fällen vor ausser Einspruch bei der Telekom zu erheben (was bestimmt wenig Sinn hat)
Auf meiner Rechnung sind 517,24 € von HanseNet über nexnet aufgeführt.
Nexnet scheint über diese Fälle bestens informiert zu sein, hält sich aber verschlossen. Das einzige was ich rausbekommen habe war, dass es sich  hierbei um zwei!!!!! Verbindungen handeln soll, und dies am 4.2.02.
Was habt ihr unternommen?

Grüße, Coco


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2002)

... und ich dachte schon ich bin einer der wenigen Trottel die darauf reinfallen.  

Aber mal im ernst ich ignoriere die Forderung einfach und warte auf das was kommt. Habe da angerufen und eindeutig gesagt, das ich die Forderung (00:00:47 für ganze 258 und noch ein bisschen) *NICHT bezahlen werde.
Also Standhaft bleiben und den Kopf nicht hängenlassen.  *


----------



## Heiko (11 März 2002)

Es schadet aber auch keinesfalls, der Forderung mal ausdrücklich und schriftlich zu widersprechen.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist es wichtig, Papiere zu schaffen. Einen Anruf kann man hinterher nur schwer nachweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich dachte schon ich bin einer der wenigen Trottel die darauf reinfallen.
> 
> Aber mal im ernst ich ignoriere die Forderung einfach und warte auf das was kommt. Habe da angerufen und eindeutig gesagt, das ich die Forderung (00:00:47 für ganze 258 und noch ein bisschen) *NICHT bezahlen werde.
> Also Standhaft bleiben und den Kopf nicht hängenlassen.  *



Hi Knut!

Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe ist, woher hast Du die Info wie lang die Verbindung war (und womöglich welche Nummer gewählt wurde)?

Ich hab ebenfalls den 300 Euro -Dialer aber auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist nichts zu finden!!

Bei anderen 300 Euro Geschädigten sind Infos bez. Nummer und Dauer und so.
Wieso ist das bei den einen und den anderen nicht?!


j


----------



## Andreas (12 März 2002)

Habe auch über nextnet eine sehr hohe Telefonrechnung erhalten.
Dabei hat mir die fa Hansenet und die fa. DTMS AG jeweils sachen berechnet die mir suspect vorkommen .
habe das ganze jetzt an den anwalt weiter gegeben


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

Richtig ist, dass die DTAG (Deutsche Telekom AG) mit dieser Entgeltberechnung nichts mehr zu tun hat, da das Verfahren zum Inkasso von Telefondienstleistungen bestimmter Anbieter im Wege der Abtretung seit Juli 2001 an diese Firma Nexnet übertragen wurde. Die DTAG hält sich da raus und verweist auf ihrer Rechnung bei Anfragen und Einwendungen gegen derartige Entgelte, sich direkt an dieses Inkasso-Unternehmen zu wenden. Postfach-Adresse, eMail-Adresse, Telefon- und Faxnummer sind angegeben. 

1. Sofort Widerspruch einlegen, und zwar schriftlich! Begründung: Da es sich hierbei offensichtlich um eine Straftat handelt, die du zur Strafzeige bringen willst, bittest du um sachdienliche Hinweise über den Anbieter und seine Adresse. 

2. Die DTAG sofort darüber unterrichten und den Betrag von der Rechnung absetzen. Bei Bankeinzug kannst du innerhalb 6 Wochen bei deiner Bank eine Rückbelastung veranlassen.

3. Zur Beweissicherung nach Möglichkeit am PC nichts verändern (löschen). Das DFÜ-Netzwerk nach neuen, unbekannten  Verbindungseinrichtungen überprüfen (>Arbeitsplatz >DFÜ-Netzwerk).

4. Festplatte nach neuen Programmen durchsuchen (C:/Win). Von Unstimmigkeiten Hardkopien machen (Alt + Druck) kopiert Desktop in die Zwischenablage, dann in ein Bildprogramm einfügen. Ein unbekanntes Programm auf Diskette sichern.

5. Bei der zuständigen Polizeidirektion, Abteilung K, Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, Vertragspartner der Firma ....., stellen. Den Vorgang glaubhaft schildern.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2002)

Ja Heiko, in der Tat ist es sehr wichtig, dass man bei solchen Dinge immer schriftlich vorgeht. Und das habe ich auch gemacht. Was mich sehr wundert ist, dass HanseNet eigentlich sehr gelobt wird... wollen die HanseNet kaputt machen oder soll das ein mislungener Werbegag sein?
Zu "j" bei mir sind keine Einwahlnummern vermerkt, meine Rechnung weist nur den Posten "Verbindungen ..." auf und auch nexnet kann mir keine Verbindungsnummer sagen.
Also Anonymus... ich werd dann wohl auch noch zur Polizei gehen und gestehen müssen, dass auch alte Weiber chatten und sich dabei reinlegen lassen!!! Spass bei Seite, ich glaub schon dass es Sinnvoll ist eine Anzeige zu erstatten wie es meiner Ansicht nach auch angebracht wäre, wenn wir HanseNet geschädigten uns zusammentun würden, sprich eine Art Unterschriftsliste mit mail-adresse Ort und Höhe der "Ansprüche" etc. ausstellen würden. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wir zusammen wesentlich mehr erreichen zumal ich immer noch nicht glaube, dass HanseNet seinen guten Namen auf eine solche miese Art und Weise in den Dreck ziehen will.
Was der Nachweis auf der Festplatte anbelangt...tja...die ist in der Zwischenzeit - ich wusste ja nichts von dem Elend - ganz neu formatiert worden!


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2002)

Wieso stellt Ihr eigentlich Hansenet als die Übeltäter dar?

So, wie es jetzt erscheint, haben die nur eine nachgefragte Dienstleistung erbracht. Die dicke Kohle wird vermutlich woanders verdient.

Reichlich dumm finde ich es halt, daß sich Hansenet bislang garnicht dazu äußert...


----------



## sascha (13 März 2002)

Jetzt hat sich HanseNet geäußert.

HanseNet habe in der Nacht auf Dienstag alle Service-Rufnummern, die mehr als 1,86 Euro/Minute kosten, gestoppt, teilte Unternehmenssprecherin Etta Schulz heute Mittag gegenüber www.dialerschutz.de mit. "Damit reagieren wir darauf, dass sich viele Kunden betrogen fühlten, auch wenn rechtlich gesehen kein Missbrauch vorliegt."

Wenn Beschwerden wegen überhöhter Dialer-Gebühren kommen, werde HanseNet diese direkt an den jeweiligen Betreiber weiterleiten.

Die Erste Meldung dazu steht im Forum (15.10 Uhr), der ausführliche Bericht kommt heute Abend unter "Aktuelles".

cu,

Sascha

www.dialerschutz.de


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich dachte schon ich bin einer der wenigen Trottel die darauf reinfallen.
> 
> Aber mal im ernst ich ignoriere die Forderung einfach und warte auf das was kommt. Habe da angerufen und eindeutig gesagt, das ich die Forderung (00:00:47 für ganze 258 und noch ein bisschen) *NICHT bezahlen werde.
> Also Standhaft bleiben und den Kopf nicht hängenlassen.  *


 ich kann Dir sagen was kommt.
ein Schreiben vom Anwalt mit Androhung Gerichtlicher Schritte.
Danach kommt der Kuckuckskleber
Tschau
[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

*ich habe heute meine Telefonrechnung erhalten 600 Euro*

Ich bin auch zum Opfer des 300 Euro Dialers gefallen.

Auf meiner Telefonrechnung erschienen 2 Verbindungen einmal 2 Minuten und einmal 17 Sekunden und für jede Verbindung soll ich nun 300 EUR zahlen. Ich fühle mich irgendwie betrogen.
Habt Ihr schon irgendetwas erreicht, bezüglich den Widerspruch an HanseNet?

Es ist vielleicht wirklich sinnvoll sich zusammenzuschließen.

Hier meine Mailadresse für evtl. persönliche Kontaktaufnahme
[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

Hallo Coco, Bicycleman, Anonymous, Lord Knut,

der Zusammenschluß scheint mir der einzig richtige Weg zu sein. Geht jedoch noch einen Schritt weiter, nehmt Euch wenn irgend möglich einen gemeinsamen Rechtsanwalt. Die Anschrift, von auf dieses Thema spezialisierten Rechtsanwälten, erfahrt Ihr über die Rechtsanwaltskammern. Er wird Euch nicht nur über die strafrechtliche Vorgehensweise, sondern auch über die zivilrechtliche Variante aufklären. So einfach wie es Anonymous dargestellt hat, ist es nun doch nicht. Der "Kuckuckskleber" kommt nicht sofort. Die Gegenseite muß erst einmal einen Mahnbescheid erwirken. Zuvor habt Ihr jedoch die Möglichkeit gegen einen solchen Antrag Widerspruch beim Amtsgericht einzulegen und solltet es auch tun. Nun ist die Gegenseite am Zug und muß Euch auf Zahlung verklagen. Ohne weitere Recherche meinerseits,  könnte nach meiner Meinung  man diesem Ansinnen mit dem Gegenargument des "Wuchers" begegnen, denn hier steht der geforderte Preis in keinem Verhältnis zur erbrachten "Leistung". Aber ein Rechtsanwalt hat hier sicherlich noch andere Ansatzpunkte. Wenn Ihr euch vorab schon mal über die entsprechende Rechtsprechung etc. informieren wollt, empfehle ich Euch die Seite http://www.cyberfahnder.de/ zu besuchen. Sie befaßt sich mit der Kriminalität im Internet und hält eine Fülle von ausschließlich kostenlosen Links u.a. auch zu Rechtsbibliotheken bereit.

Bis bald mal!


----------



## sascha (15 März 2002)

Die Idee sich zusammenzuschließen hatten auch andere bereits. Sucht hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Forum/forum.html mal nach dem Stichwort "Hansenet". Da findet Ihr Gleichgesinnte, die wohl auch schon rechtliche Schritte überlegen.

cu,

Sascha

www.dialerschutz.de


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2002)

HanseNet hat mir soeben gemailt:

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Bitte wenden Sie sich wegen diesem Fall an Ihren Netzbetreiber
vorraussichtlich die Deutsche Telekom AG.
Falls Sie dies schon getan haben , bitte wir Sie die Rechnung schriftlich
bei Hansenet, mit Kopie, zu reklamieren.
Wir reichen Sie dann an die zuständige Stelle weiter und Sie erhalten eine
schriftliche Bestätigung.

Unsere Anschrift lautet
HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH
Hammerbrookstr. 63
20097 Hamburg


Dies zu eurer Info. Na, bin mal gespannt was da noch so wird.


----------



## The Onk (19 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi steht so auf der Tel. Rechn. ganz klein glaube auf Seite 2


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2002)

Hallo Ihr,

ich war eben bei www.funnypage.de ... und meiner Ansicht nach befindet sich da auch ein dialer der sehr hartnäckig ist und sich unbedingt auf die Festplatte setzen will!

Ob das jetzt der besagte ist weiss ich zwar nicht, vermute es aber fast weil ich mich fast vorwiegend nur auf solchen Seiten rumtreibe.

Grüsse, coco


----------

